# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Konge [Σπυρίδων Μ, Θεαγένης]

## a.molos

Πάνε χρόνια, πρίν ακόμη οι παντόφλες αρχίσουν μια-μια να γίνονται ώριμες 35άρες και να αποσύρονται ως ro/ro σε διάφορες αποστολές μεταφοράς υλικών ( όπως τα αδρανή), στην Κέρκυρα (τουλάχιστον εκεί τον συνάντησα) το αμμοχάλικο το κουβαλούσε ο ΘΕΑΓΕΝΗΣ. Αχαρος ρόλος, αδιαφορο πλεούμενο, αλλά από όνομα σκίζει ! Υστερα ήρθαν η Θεοδώρα, ο Γρηγόρης, ο Πασχάλης και τά άλλα παιδιά, πρώην παντοφλες.

----------


## CORFU

που το θυμηθηκεs αυτο ρε θηριο

----------


## mwm 1969

στο παλιο λιμανι της Κερκυρας στα δεξια του το Ασπασια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_KONGE (πρώην ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Μ, ΘΕΑΓΕΝΗΣ)_

Να πούμε κατ' αρχάς ότι το πλοίο ουδεμία σχέση είχε - έχει με πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου, κοινώς παντόφλα, και λανθασμένα το έχουμε σε αυτήν την κατηγορία. Μπορείς να το πεις φορτηγίδα, φορτηγό, άντε ακόμα και φορτηγό οχηματαγωγό, πάντως σίγουρα όχι παντόφλα.

Κατασκευασμένο (σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με τις βάσεις δεδομένων) το _1993_ (άγνωστο που), έφερε από το _1996_ το όνομα _ΘΕΑΓΕΝΗΣ_, όνομα με το οποίο είχε δουλέψει ως φορτηγό στην Κέρκυρα, μετονομάστηκε το _2006_ σε _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Μ_ όνομα με το οποίο δούλεψε στα "πέριξ" του Αργολικού κόλπου.

Μετονομάστηκε σε _KONGE_ με σημαία _Μολδαβίας_ το _2012_, και τον Φεβρουάριο του ίδιου έτους καταστράφηκε από φωτιά στα ανοικτά της Λήμνου ενώ κατευθυνόταν προς τη Βάρνα της Βουλγαρίας στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Μύρινα της Λήμνου όπου παρέμεινε (υπό κατάσχεση ??) εγκατελειμμένο επί πέντε συνεχή χρόνια (_φωτό_ _1_, _2_).

Πριν λίγες ημέρες ρυμουλκήθηκε και πάλι, αυτήν την φορά προς τα πέριξ του Πειραιά, και πλέον βρίσκεται στη ντάνα του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα με άγνωστο το μέλλον του. Στην πλώρη διακρίνεται γραμμένο κάτι σαν "NIKOLAOSR - PANAMA" αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν υπάρχει κανείς που μπήκε στον κόπο να μετονομάσει και να αλλάξει σημαία σε ένα πλοίο "ερείπιο". 

IMG_0189.jpg__IMG_0218.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 04/02/2017_

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Το πλοιο πριν πάει Κέρκυρα δούλευε στη Θάσο, με το όνομα Θεαγένης, για λογαριασμό μιας εταιρείας με οικοδομικά υλικά. Εδώ μια φωτό από τα χρόνια της Θάσου http://thesshipping.blogspot.gr/2013..._6835.html?m=1

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, έχοντας αλλάξει θέση πρόσδεσης, από την ντάνα στην νότια πλευρά του ναυπηγείου.

IMG_0032.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------

